# Just picked up my two tivo bolts at best buy



## bricco (Mar 28, 2008)

For some reason, Best Buy let me pick up my two Tivo Bolts that I ordered over the phone. The salesman told me I couldn't pick it up until tomorrow (official release date), but got the email that said it was ready. So I went, thinking I've got a 10% chance, and they handed me both devices. I just hope Tivo knows how to activate to my account. I'll probably hold off disconnecting my existing devices, in the off chance my Minis don't recognize the Bolt on my account.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

congrats. please tell us how set-up goes. I'm headed to best buy tomorrow AM.


----------



## bricco (Mar 28, 2008)

I think each store only has two or so. You should see if you can order over the phone, like I did. You have to talk to someone at the local store, not best buy.com. Good luck. My first one is going through the setup as my OTA. The other one will get the cable card, if this works today.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

You can always run your cable Bolt through setup without a cable card (or tell it you are using it OTA) to get the software updated and the unit on your account. After it is there you can then run through setup again putting in the cable card.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I got mine delivered today, but I won't be back home till late tomorrow night, so it has to wait till monday to get hooked up.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Best Buys here in Houston are not showing the Bolt available for pickup at all. Ship to home only. I have had bad experience pre-ordering from Best Buy so I ordered from Amazon.....its still not shipped yet so likely will not until Tomorrow night for monday or tues delivery. I hope.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

So, how did your setup go for all you who got one first ?


----------



## bricco (Mar 28, 2008)

kisby said:


> So, how did your setup go for all you who got one first ?


The setup was fast, except for the update download. You have to call Tivo to activate service, which I figured because you want to add to your account and thus communicate with other Tivos, Minis, etc. The settings menu has changed. It now has three areas to setup channel lineup, preferences, and network. I have one for OTA and one for Comcast. The cable card pairing was easy. Just make sure they unpair from your original device. The unit works faster than any previous version. I think the QuickMode may be overrated, as it is only slightly faster than regular playback. I'll probably just fast-forward through content that I want to breeze through, like boxing undercards, talk shows, etc. The SkipMode didn't work on Saturday Night Live last night, so I figure this feature hasn't started yet with the broadcast networks. I didn't expect it to work because last night was pre-launch. The OTA tuner seems to be superior to all previous models. All my OTA's came in perfectly and several long-distance feeds were populated during setup. And they work! Is there any way of identifying or measuring if this is a stronger tuner? This would make the Bolt purchase work for me, not worrying about losing signal periodically like on the Premiere. The UI is fresh and is whiter. Any other questions please ask.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bricco said:


> I think the QuickMode may be overrated, as it is only slightly faster than regular playback. I'll probably just fast-forward through content that I want to breeze through, like boxing undercards, talk shows, etc.


I think QuickMode is designed to be an alternative to playback and not FF.

IT's about saving you time watching the stuff you want to watch.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bricco said:


> The setup was fast, except for the update download. You have to call Tivo to activate service, which I figured because you want to add to your account and thus communicate with other Tivos, Minis, etc.


Did you try on line to activate ??


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SO did you get the 10% back in reward points from BestBuy? I see they are running that deal right now. ANd with an Amazon price match of $90 for the Seagate external 2TB drive, for under $400 and 10% back in reward points you can get a 2TB Bolt. WHich sounds like a decent deal.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

bricco said:


> I think the QuickMode may be overrated, as it is only slightly faster than regular playback.


it's 30% faster...



bricco said:


> The SkipMode didn't work on Saturday Night Live last night, so I figure this feature hasn't started yet with the broadcast networks. I didn't expect it to work because last night was pre-launch.


Tvio skip mode only works between 4PM-Midnight shows. For a show that goes from 11:30pm-1am I am not sure how that works. Do they offer skipping from 11:30-12, or do they just not offering skipping at all?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

No Bolts at my Best Buy today. Meh.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Picked one up at my BB about an hour ago and its up and fully functional already. Didn't even need to re-pair the cable card that came out of a Roamio basic.

The basic will now become OTA only.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

eric102 said:


> Picked one up at my BB about an hour ago and its up and fully functional already. Didn't even need to re-pair the cable card that came out of a Roamio basic.


Yes you do if you want to access any encrypted channels. CableCARDs provide two functions. They provide a frequency map to the host so they know which channels are on which frequencies and they decrypt encrypted channels. The first part will work without pairing, and if the channels you tune are unencrypted then they will work fine. But it can only decrypt encrypted channels if it's properly paired to the host.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Yes you do if you want to access any encrypted channels. CableCARDs provide two functions. They provide a frequency map to the host so they know which channels are on which frequencies and they decrypt encrypted channels. The first part will work without pairing, and if the channels you tune are unencrypted then they will work fine. But it can only decrypt encrypted channels if it's properly paired to the host.


I guess I don't have any encrypted channels, they all work.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's not encrypted channels, it's channels with the copy prohibition flag set. On Fios, for example, everything but the OTA-equivalent channels is encrypted, but only HBO and Fox channels are flagged -- and without pairing, everything but HBO and Fox channels comes in.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I was at my Best Buy today. No sign of any Bolts. A couple of Roamio Basics on the shelf for $140 and empty shelf space above the Roamio OTA price tag. Asked a sales guy, he said he thinks they have them - got a couple in last week but 'we're probably not allowed to sell them yet'. I told him the release date was Sunday so they can put them on the shelf. He said 'the inventory people probably just haven't gotten around to setting up a display yet'.

Lovely. I want to buy electronics from these people.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I visited four different Best Buys this weekend, saw no Bolts. (Reston, Leesburg, Fairfax, Sterling)


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I just checked the BB website. That store indeed has them available for pickup. They're just too lazy to put them out on the shelf and/or are hoping to sell the Roamio Basics first.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Best bet ..is to order online and pick it up at the store..

My store had zero I display.. but went on line and got one...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> I just checked the BB website. That store indeed has them available for pickup. They're just too lazy to put them out on the shelf and/or are hoping to sell the Roamio Basics first.


Yeah, this is what I found at my store too.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> I just checked the BB website. That store indeed has them available for pickup. They're just too lazy to put them out on the shelf and/or are hoping to sell the Roamio Basics first.


Yep, turns two of the four stores I visited have them in stock including the one I visited yesterday. The other two say 10/15.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I visited four different Best Buys this weekend, saw no Bolts. (Reston, Leesburg, Fairfax, Sterling)


They have both models here at Potomac Millls. I'm picking up the 500GB model on my way home tonight. Although I don't know if they were on display. I was only going by what was shown online.

One thing I did notice was that they offered a two or four year extended warranty on the 1TB Bolt. But they didn't offer anything on the 500GB one.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just checked the inventory on the 1TB model and only one store in Washington state shows it in stock today, yesterday all the Magnolia BB's had some. Maybe its selling better than the 500GB?


----------

